# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Our eggs have arrived

## RonWill

Dear all,

In our first mass-order for eggs which arrived on Nov 20th 2003, the species brought in by respective members were;

*Ronwill*
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15'
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'
* Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7'- 2nd shipment

*Lily*
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain)
* Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' - 2nd shipment

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti (instead of Niger Delta, replaced with SJO VAKA)
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'

*Kah Kheng*
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa'
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?)

*A. Rashid*
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red'
* Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11 - 2nd shipment

*Zul*
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1
* Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' - 2nd shipment

*Jesper (Rong Sheng)*
Aphy. Australe 'BSWG 97/24'
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain)

*Eric Yeo*
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'

Feedback on egg's condition, hatching experience, fry grow-out and other observations can be followed-up here.

----------


## A.Rashid

As of today 21/11/2003 at 0510hrs, I saw 3 wrigglers already....  :Very Happy: .
Liquidfry no 1 dosed. Can I give them microworm at this stage?

----------


## RonWill

Dear all,

The dish on my _Aphyosemion exigoideum_ 'Ngoudoufola' states 19 eggs and although I didn't detect any fungicized eggs at Kwek Leong's place, something else was bugging me.

Returning back at work after collecting the eggs, I examined the Aphy. dish again, but this time under a stereoscope, and noticed a number of dead hatches, meaning that the frys had hatch and died during shipping.

I've taken some pics to log the progress of my order and a webbie will be up shortly (hey, I've gotta work too you know :wink: )

Of the 2 species I received, the instruction on the plastic petri dish says, "WET NOW!!" for the _Aphyosemion exigoideum_ 'Ngoudoufola'. So, that's what I did last night and now, there're two little buggers... not free-swimming yet.

As for the _Rivulus xiphidius_ 'PK 15', there were 2 dishes, labelled;
12 eggs - collected NOV 14-15th. (only 5 good eggs)
13 eggs - collected NOV 15-16th. (only 3 good eggs)

Under the stereoscope, I can see embryol development and could faintly make out a small beating heart, BUT none of the good eggs are eyed-up.

For those who have had experience with the _Rivulus xiphidius_ 'PK 15', I'd like to have an idea of incubation period, or do I have to go by eyeing-up? _(Tony T, I think you're the most experienced here and I'd really appreciate some words of wisdom)_

There were a fair bit of fungicized eggs which I removed, for fear of the rest being affected.

The following montage of egg-pics tell a better story of *"the good, the bad and the ugly"*... urm... I meant moldy!  :Crying:  


Stay tuned... there's more pics to come!

----------


## timebomb

No signs of life in my two hatching trays yet. There were 8 fungused eggs in my Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' but all the eggs of my Fp. sjoestedti (SJO VAKA) looked good. 

Ronnie, what's a stereoscope? Is it a piece of equipment somewhere between a microscope and a magnifying glass?

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> No signs of life in my two hatching trays yet. There were 8 fungused eggs in my Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' but all the eggs of my Fp. sjoestedti (SJO VAKA) looked good.


heh Kwek Leong, sometimes I wonder if it's better I see fungicized eggs instead of looking at frys in various stages of decomposition... my heart was aching for these sorry frys that were never given a chance to see my world...  :Crying:  

I just hope my "terror-something" (actually _Terranatos dolichopterus_ :wink: ) will do better in the next shipment and good luck with your eggs buddy!




> Ronnie, what's a stereoscope? Is it a piece of equipment somewhere between a microscope and a magnifying glass?


You're partially correct. Imagine the offspring between a binocular and a microscope! This 'magnifying section' is mounted to a stand, something like a camera-copying stand, and 'focusing' is dialed along a toothed-rail/pillar. It is 'stereo' in the sense that there's a 'left' and 'right' view, much like a binocular or bino-scope.

Larger picture here.

Anyway, what I wanted desperately was to take a even closer shot of the eggs, which is beyond what my PnS (Point & Shoot) camera's digital zoom can provide for (and digital zoom sucks!).

For the fun of it, I manually focused the object on the scope, removed one of the eye-cups and hand-held my cam to shoot through it (don't try this if you have fumbling fingers!).

Nobody said that I can use 2 pieces of equipment together like that.... but then again, nobody said I shouldn't either! Like I said, thinking out of the box doesn't mean thinking within the confines of the 4 walls!

That said, the end results was pretty interesting... the combination of stereoscope and with/without light (2X - two times) digital zooming, gave me the following pics...


Love the pic but hated the hairy stuff!


Multiple shots of eggs that kept drying out from the twin halogen illumination.


Eyed-up egg of _Aphy. exigoideum_ 'Ngoudoufola' and a overzealous, over-magnified shot of a decomposing dead-hatch! *Really LARGE pic here*.

There's more to come... stay tuned!

<going back to work before MY BOSS starts suspecting... :wink: >

----------


## RonWill

> As of today 21/11/2003 at 0510hrs, I saw 3 wrigglers already.... .
> Liquidfry no 1 dosed. Can I give them microworm at this stage?


Rashid, the hatching water that I'm using now were dosed Liquidfry, on alternative days, for about a week. This is to increase the infusoria/micro-organism count, as the frys' first foods.

The tray I'm using is small and water level is a shallow once inch, which will pollute rather quickly if I fed microworms now and the frys are unable to eat it. I don't know about yours, but my my frys aren't free-swimming yet and egg-sac were intact when I last checked on them.

If your hatching water is 'seasoned', you can afford to wait a few more days.

----------


## R^13^S

My whole Aphy. Australe 'BSWG 97/24' hatching tray was knocked and disturbed by my brother's friend. As a result, all the peat had spilled out into the whole tray.  :Sad:  I was wondering what to do and i decided to give Mr Loh a call for help. Luckily no peat was out of the tray. 
As i was checking at the tray, i saw one really small fry swimming. Hopefully everything will turn out fine and in a few days time, there will
be more than one fry around.  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

> My whole Aphy. Australe 'BSWG 97/24' hatching tray was knocked and disturbed by my brother's friend. As a result, all the peat had spilled out into the whole tray.


Hey Rong Sheng, your brother has some pretty mean friends... why don't they pick on something their own size!  :Twisted Evil:  

If all the peat and eggs are still in the hatching tray, there's no reason to be overly worried. You can always siphon the frys to a grow-out tank later.




> Hopefully everything will turn out fine and in a few days time, there will be more than one fry around.


Your journey on killie-road has just begun, but my encouragement is still valid... grow these australes well and I'll be the first in queue to buy a pair from you (and I'll even add some other species, as a bonus!)

----------


## timebomb

> You can always siphon the frys to a grow-out tank later.


Instead of moving the fry, I would rather move the peat. When you are sure all the eggs have hatched, use an airline to siphon out the peat in the tray. Fry are sensitive to water changes so it's best not to move them from one tray to another.

Loh K L

----------


## turaco

For me(Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'), I got 13 good eyed eggs & 1 fungused out of the 15 labelled on the container(I thought I should have 20  :Rolling Eyes: ? ). Collected on 15-16/11, I still got a few days to wait for their arrival.

Gan.

----------


## Eric Yeo

For my Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' (24 eggs), I got 8 fry, 1 egg in forced hatch container, cannot find another 16 eggs, need Ron's stereoscope to find.  :Laughing:  
For my Aphyosemion exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' 6 eggs fungus, still no hatch.
Eric Yeo

----------


## A.Rashid

out of 30 eggs.. only manage to see 8 wrigglers but 3 did not make it so I am left with 5... still waiting for more to hatch...

----------


## RonWill

> Instead of moving the fry, I would rather move the peat. When you are sure all the eggs have hatched, use an airline to siphon out the peat in the tray. Fry are sensitive to water changes so it's best not to move them from one tray to another.


Kwek Leong, you're correct in not disturbing or adding stress to the newly hatched but when I mentioned transferring the frys, I meant for them to be stable and eating well first.

Any sign of life from the _Aphy. exigoideum_ 'Ngoudoufola' and _Fp. sjoestedti_ (SJO VAKA) yet?




> For me(Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'), I got 13 good eyed eggs & 1 fungused out of the 15 labelled on the container (I thought I should have 20 ? )


Gan, any frys from the striatum yet?




> For my _Aphy. striatum_ 'Lamberene' (24 eggs), I got 8 fry, 1 egg in forced hatch container, cannot find another 16 eggs, need Ron's stereoscope to find.


Eric, WOW! 8 frys?!! that's pretty good eh. For the stereoscope, if you're hanging around Balestier Road, drop by and you can use it. I'd rather not carry it around! :wink: 




> For my _Aphyosemion exigoideum_ 'Ngoudoufola' 6 eggs fungus, still no hatch.


There's 'supposed' to be 19 eggs in my _Ap. exigoideum_  dish, and to date, I have 3 frys (one more from yesterday), but I couldn't find the rest either!!  :Laughing: 

As for the _Rivulus xiphidius_, I can see rapid development in the eggs but no eye iris is obvious... yet.

Under the scope, the spine is well formed and occasionally, see the little fry wriggling inside the egg, perhaps responding to either the light or heat from the twin halogen lamps!

When wetting them or moving them slightly to take a pic, I get so worried that I'd puncture the shell!!  :Shocked:  ... which is why I have a little plastic tank... just in case! :wink:

----------


## Eric Yeo

My Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' 9 fry, 1 egg fungus and trying to look  :Shocked:  for the other 14 eggs tonight  :Evil:  .
Eric Yeo

----------


## turaco

Err.. a check on the net show Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene' is spell as 'Lamb*a*rene'. Can anyone confirm the actual name  :Rolling Eyes:  ? Thank you.

Ronnie, all my eggs still not due yet  :Cool: . No hatch. 

Gan.

----------


## KK

Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' - 6 eyed up eggs but no fries yet 
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91 - 1 fry & 2 eyed up eyes

----------


## stormhawk

Gan, it's Lambaréné. its a population from southwestern Gabon.

refer to Tim Addis's site on West African Killies. highly informative website.

----------


## imported_lily

> Feedback on egg's condition, hatching experience, fry grow-out and other observations can be followed-up here.


Feed back on the Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) I bought, managed to get one fry on the day of collection. I supposed some eggs could not wait and hatched during the journey. I took some pictures of the eggs. The pictures may not be so clear compare to yours but are able to tell the result. 

http://community.webshots.com/script...ecurity=vinyWq
http://community.webshots.com/script...ecurity=CtguGV
http://community.webshots.com/script...ecurity=YmzHjN

----------


## RonWill

> Feed back on the Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) I bought, managed to get one fry on the day of collection. I supposed some eggs could not wait and hatched during the journey.


For those frys that hatched during transit, did they make it or are you looking at 'dead-hatch'?

Lily, I'm unable to view those pics... keep getting the message,
_Webshots Community Error
A problem has been detected
You do not appear to be the owner of this album.
Make sure you are logged in._

It's just a suggestion... but perhaps you might want to try www.ofoto.com or www.angelfire.com

IMHO, these two are quite user friendly except that angelfire gives you 20MB to do up those nice web pages too (just like what Tom did!).

----------


## Eric Yeo

Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene', got 9 fry, 1 egg fungus, found another 3 good eggs last night and 11 eggs cannot be found. 
For my Aphyosemion exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola', I found 5 good eggs, Ron when will these eggs hatch, it stated on the container collected 13 - 15 Nov, all eye-up already. 
Eric Yeo

----------


## imported_lily

Hi Ronnie

Can you try this link and see if it works if not I will pm you the password. 
http://community.webshots.com/user/lilychoo
Those that hatched during the journey were dead upon arrival, I have 3 fry and 3 good eggs now

Thank you for the recommendation, I have registered myself with the latter but still not sure how to create albums and upload pictures.  :Crying:

----------


## timebomb

The link works fine, Lily. I saw the pictures. Looks like you have compiled quite a good album of killifish pictures.

My eggs haven't hatched yet. On Au's advice, I took out the eggs of my Fp. sjoestedti (SJO VAKA) and dried them again. Au said the eggs have to be wet and dried several times before they can hatch. But take note this is applicable only to eggs of the SJO so don't do that with your Aphyosemion eggs. 

My eyes are really bad so I have to rely on my domestic help, Esperanza to see the eggs for me. She said the SJO eggs look good and well-developed. She described them as looking like "longans". For our foreign friends, "longans" are a type of fruit with white flesh and a seed that is big and black. Esperanza also said she can see the embryos wriggling inside the eggs.

Au, do you think, considering that the eggs are well-developed, that maybe I should leave them in the hatching tray instead? I'm worried that they may hatch and the fry will die if the peat isn't inside water.

Loh K L

----------


## CM Media

Hi Kwek Leong,

I suggest you dry the peat and wet them on the 3 day again. My experience tells me that the eggs will die with left in the hatching tray. I've no idea why but this had happened to me several times! Now Ihave about 12 happy SJO fry swimming happily in the tray using the 'wet and dry method'.

----------


## timebomb

Okay, thanks, Au.

Just one more question - I'm unsure how dry the peat should be but I left it a little wet. Here's a picture:



Is it too wet?

Loh K L

----------


## turaco

> refer to Tim Addis's site on West African Killies. highly informative website.


Yes, highly recommended. For those who has yet visit, here's the link:
http://www.killifish.f9.co.uk/Killif...site/Index.htm

Gan.

----------


## CM Media

Hi Kewk Leong,

The wetness on the peat seems OK to me. Put it in a container and cover it up to prevent excessive loss of moisture and if it's too dry, the eggs will die.

Good Luck

----------


## RonWill

> For my Aphyosemion exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola', I found 5 good eggs, Ron when will these eggs hatch, it stated on the container collected 13 - 15 Nov, all eye-up already.


Eric, my exigoideum was collected on NOV 9th and it says "WET NOW!".

I dunked the dish on the same night, ie. NOV 20th. By 21st, there was 2 frys and by 22nd, there were 3.

Nov 9th ~ 20th = 11 days. Taking 13th as your start date, hypothetically, wetting date should be 24th ~ 26th. However, if you're sure the eggs are eyed-up, I'm guessing you can wet now, since Ap. are usually water incubated anyway. Sadly, I can't find any more eggs in my dish.

As an example, my AUS Chocolate averages between 7~12 days for eggs that are developing normally. I do have some eggs from the same collection date that are still clear, but not dead. These may be 'resting' eggs that will start developing at a later date.

----------


## Eric Yeo

Ron, thanks for the info on Aphyosemion exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'.
As for my Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene', I got 12 fry but could not find the other 11 egg.
Eric Yeo

----------


## turaco

9 Aphy. striatum 'Lambaréné' fry hatched(out of 13) after a change of the water in the small container where the eggs are kept. Today is the 10th day from collection. 

Selamat Hari Raya to all our muslim friends  :Laughing:  

Gan.

----------


## KK

Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' - Finally 2 fries & 4 eyed up eggs on top of the peat. 
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91 - There are 4 fries & i see 3 bad eggs. Can't see any other eggs  :Crying:

----------


## timebomb

I've got good and bad news,

Good news is I wet the SJO peat today and a few hours later, there were 9 fry  :Laughing:  

Bad news is my hard disk crashed again  :Sad:  Sending this post from my daughter's computer. Won't be as active as usual in the next few days. Those who are supposed to meet at Karin's place this Friday at 8.30 pm, please remember to turn up.

In the meantime, it's going to be *Timeout for Timebomb*  :Sad: 

Loh K L[/b]

----------


## A.Rashid

Au,

Currently I only have 6 SJO frys since last Sunday. I have been searching for more eggs but to no avail. should I dry the peat like Loh did? and wait for another 3 more days to wet them again.... not that I am dissapointed of the hatched rate.... juz that I do not want to kill any killis... 

regards 
Rashid.

----------


## CM Media

Rashid,

If you're disappointed with the hatch, then what I can say is forget about ordering eggs from overseas!  :Mad:  

You're lucky to have such hatch on SJO and those who had ordered them brfore can tell you how's their hatch. What you need is just a pair to start.

I suggest you dry the peat for a 3 days and then wet them again. Look at KL with his happy hatch! Please dry the peat or else the SJO eggs may die off. Don't ask me why as I myself do not have the answer but this had happened to me on all my last batches of SJO.

When I started to work on SJO, I have noone to ask and that's why I couldn't succeed hatching them! Last night, I forced hatched 4 SJO eggs and all hatched out after 8 hours. I'm not sure how's the fry doing now.

----------


## A.Rashid

Thanks Au. will dry the peat when I get back today.
and 1 more thing will collect from you the notho eggs tomorrow after my class.

----------


## timebomb

> Rashid, If you're disappointed with the hatch, then what I can say is forget about ordering eggs from overseas!


Au, I think Rashid was quite clear in his post that he isn't disappointed with the hatch-rate so there's no reason to be upset by his question. Anyway, thanks to your advice, I now have 9 SJO fry. I dried the peat again today and saw another 2 good eggs inside. I'm quite sure there are more but I didn't want to dig around in the peat and disturb the eggs. I will follow your instructions and wet the peat again in another 3 days.

Honestly, I'm delighted with 9 fry but I will be jumping with joy if there are more. 

Loh K L

----------


## Eric Yeo

Wow! Loh fantastic  :Very Happy:  , your is SJO also known Blue Gularis?
Eric Yeo

----------


## A.Rashid

Congrats Loh on your SJOs.... just dried my peat this evening and hopefully more frys will come...if not the current 6 frys will do....that will mean must really really take good care of them....


so have you fix your crashed hard disk yet?

----------


## RonWill

Dear all,

I've done up a little webbie, like a diary of sorts, to log down the experience of our egg-order.

It serves both as a personal reference and a souce of satisfaction when the page can guide or help someone out.

As my free host Angelfire, allocates a certain and limited bandwidth, do try again if at first you don't succeed in loading the page.

'Da linkie is here. Enjoy!

Present status:
*Aphyosemion exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'* - still 3 frys. Changed 100% of hatching water and hope to stimulate hatching of remaining eggs (which I really can't find!).

----------


## zmzfam

Hi people,

Sorry I did not do an early update on the eggs I ordered. Anyway, here it is:

*Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka'* 
received 16 eggs, wet them and got 14 frys, 2 bad

*Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja'* 
Thanks to Au for wetting them as I could not get it from him on Monday. Only collected on Wednesday afternoon. Managed to get 14 fries. Will be drying the peat for re-hatching.

I guess I'm lucky to get such a good hatch or it could be that I ordered the easy species.

----------


## RonWill

Hey Zul, that's a very good hatch!! Congrats! The fun part is now to raise them!

My fry-count now stand at;
*Aphyosemion Exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'* = 6 frys (out of 19)
*Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15'* = 8 frys (out of 25 from two dishes)

I've updated the *'egg page'* with more pics. Enjoy!

----------


## Felix Wong

Hi Ronnie
I'm interested in getting Aphyosemion Exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'. This a very beautiful killifish. If your frys reach adulthood and you wish to sell them away, do let me know. Thanks.

Do you have a picture of Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' adult male to show so that I know how it looks like?

Thanks.
Felix

----------


## RonWill

> I'm interested in getting Aphyosemion Exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'. This a very beautiful killifish.


I know :wink: 




> If your frys reach adulthood and you wish to sell them away, do let me know.


Felix, out of the 19 eggs that arrived, only 6 hatched and out of which, I'm alloting one pair to Au for his effort.

If all things go well and I end up with only 2 pairs (I hope!) of the _Exigoideum_ for myself, these will be my breeders and it's gonna be a while before I can get the next generation going... will you be able to wait??

I don't mean to sound coy but you'd have to remember that there _was_ a time, when thinking killies meant thinking overseas! Locally? Forget it!!

Should there be bountiful 'harvest', rest assured you're the first in queue! :wink: 




> Do you have a picture of Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' adult male to show so that I know how it looks like?


Have you tried this and this?

----------


## Felix Wong

> If all things go well and I end up with only 2 pairs (I hope!) of the _Exigoideum_ for myself, these will be my breeders and it's gonna be a while before I can get the next generation going... will you be able to wait??


Ronnie, yes, I can wait.  :Smile: 

Also thanks for the link to pictures of Rivulus xiphidius. Beautiful fishes as well.

Felix

----------


## CM Media

[quote="RonWill
Felix, out of the 19 eggs that arrived, only 6 hatched and out of which, I'm alloting one pair to Au for his effort.[/quote]

Hi Ronnie,

I'm just joking by asking for a pair each as commission. Don't take it too seriously. 6 fry to start with the species is not easy. I suggest you'll better keep them for yourself and only start to distribute them when you get the second generation going. Just my thought.

----------


## RonWill

> I'm just joking by asking for a pair each as commission. Don't take it too seriously. 6 fry to start with the species is not easy. I suggest you'll better keep them for yourself and only start to distribute them when you get the second generation going. Just my thought.


I wasn't kidding when I said that, but THAT would also depend on whether the sexes are skewed.

Au, I strongly believe in the 'safety net' concept and would like, as much as possible, to spread the load from the start, as I did for the Simp magnificus with Kwek Leong.

If I bummed out with only ONE pair, then it's only logical that the distribution will begin with the next generation. :wink: (so wish me luck!!)

----------


## Eric Yeo

Out of 5 good eggs of Aphyosemion exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'. I got 3 fry.
As for my Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene', I got 11 fry .
Eric Yeo

----------


## timebomb

I wet the peat again just before I left home for the gathering and when I came home, there were another 4 fry. So now I have 13 SJO fry. Whoooppeeeee!!!

Too bad there wasn't anything in the hatching tray holding the Aphyosemion exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' eggs. But one out of 2 species I bought hatched in good numbers so I'm not complaining.

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> So now I have 13 SJO fry. Whoooppeeeee!!!


Kwek Leong, that's a nice 'harvest' of fry. If there's a big difference in the size of the newly hatched siblings, do transfer them to a tray of their own, as SJOs will predate on anything that will fit their mouths!




> Too bad there wasn't anything in the hatching tray holding the Aphyosemion exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' eggs.


Try a 100% water change in the hatching tray. Sometimes sudden changes stimulates hatching... don't ask me why, but it works for the AUS Chocolate and BIT Lagos.

In my case, 3 fry hatched on day one and nothing else after that. Transferred the fry to a grow-out tank and did the water change.

The next morning, there were 3 more. Transferred the fry again.

The day after, changed 100% again and the last one hatched. Total fry count for the exigoideum now stands at 7 precious little fry. There hasn't been any new fry since then and I'll leave the tray alone for 2 more weeks before I recycle the peat.

Out of the 3 forumers who had ordered the exigoideum, there is a pool count of 10 fry... not many... but half a loaf is better than none.

Eric, the _exigoideum_ is not established locally, so do put in extra care to raise your 3 surviving fry.

----------


## KK

Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa' - 15 babies  :Very Happy:  
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91 - 5 babies in total


Aphy. bivittatum eggs are about twice the size of the Aphy. christyi eggs. 
THey hatched about 3 days earlier & are now 4 times the size of the Aphy. christyi frys.

Feeding both spawn BBS but i never see them actually eating. 
????

----------


## Eric Yeo

3 surviving fry, one seem not growing or not eating. Ron, if I dont have a pair in my fry do you think you can sell me either a male or a female for my breeding or I might have to pass them all to you to breed, in order to save this species in Singapore. I like the way you think, SAFETY NET.  :Laughing:  
Eric Yeo

----------


## RonWill

> 3 surviving fry, one seem not growing or not eating. Ron, if I dont have a pair in my fry do you think you can sell me either a male or a female for my breeding or I might have to pass them all to you to breed, in order to save this species in Singapore. I like the way you think, SAFETY NET.  
> Eric Yeo


Eric,

I really and truly dread Murphy's Law, especially when I'm not expecting it but let's just imagine a few scenarios...

Of the 3 surviving fry, 1 don't make it and you end up with 2, which grows up to be the same sex! Bummer!

Another real scenario... 3 fry make it to adulthood. You end up with a trio of 1M/2F. WOW!!! You're real lucky!... only to own a less than potent male... and that's how some killie-keepers sport a bald patch!  :Laughing:  

Yup, it's one of those 'been there, done that' sorta thing, which is why I wished more people could have joined us in the egg order. It doesn't thrill me to know that I have the ONLY pair locally!

Had people with commercial interest, ordered these eggs as well, it would have been a step in the right direction; that they're now go through the full 'killie-experience' (both good and bad) and I would HAVE enough faith to buy directly from them... the real McCoys, complete with population codes to boot!!

I won't be counting my chicks too soon... but I pray that if all things go well, I'll spread breeding pairs around ASAP!... albeit only to those whom I know are competent breeders.

No offence Eric, and please don't misconstrue my intentions, but not knowing your fish-keeping background kinda make it difficult for me to entrust something so special. But whichever way it turns out, TALK TO ME and I'm sure we can work together, and think SAFETY NET!... that way, we ALL benefit!

----------


## Eric Yeo

Ron, no offence at all, in the meantime let take care of our fry and talk later when they are big.  :Very Happy:  
Eric Yeo

----------


## RonWill

Hi all,

A quick recap... most of us collected our eggs on 20th Nov and yes, time zips by real quick and one month has gone by.

Can I have an update on the surviving frys? Lily and Rong Sheng, I don't recall hearing anything from you... yoohoo... you guys still there?

Here's the original list again. Just update your figures besides the species.

*Ronwill*
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' --- 8 frys
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' --- 6 frys
Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' --- NOT WETTED YET

*Lily*
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain)
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja'

*Timebomb*
Fp. sjoestedti
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'

*Gan*
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'

*Kah Kheng*
Aphy. christyi 'Kinshasa'
Aphy. bivittatum 'Funge CI 91'(?)

*A. Rashid*
Fp. sjoestedti 'Dwarf Red'
Notho. palmqvisti 'Ramisi' KE 01-11 --- NOT WETTED YET

*Zul*
Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka' F1
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja'

*Jesper (Rong Sheng)*
Aphy. Australe 'BSWG 97/24'
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain)

*Eric Yeo*
Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola'
Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene'

----------


## timebomb

Ronnie,

I have 19 Fp. sjoestedti (VAKA) fry and they are eating well and growing fast. I just transferred them into a 2 feet tank. 

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> I have 19 Fp. sjoestedti (VAKA) fry and they are eating well and growing fast.


That's great news! How big are those fellas now?

What about the Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' ?

----------


## timebomb

> That's great news! How big are those fellas now?


They are about 1 cm in size now. Too small to sex them but I think I will know in another week or two if I have a good ratio of males to females.




> What about the Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' ?


Nothing from the Aphy. exigoideum eggs, I'm afraid. 

Loh K L[/quote]

----------


## imported_lily

> Can I have an update on the surviving frys? Lily and Rong Sheng, I don't recall hearing anything from you... yoohoo... you guys still there?


Hi all,

Sorry was very busy lately. Here's what I got;

Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) - 6 fry 
Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja' - 1st hatch 5 fry - all dead  :Crying:  
- 2nd hatch 1 fry - still swimming  :Rolling Eyes:  

Will update you all again...

----------


## R^13^S

Sorry for the slow update.
Do not quite have a good hatching rate.

Aphy. Australe 'BSWG 97/24' -3 fry 1 dead
Riv. cylindraceus (Al Castro strain) - 5 fry

Will be updating again.
Regards

----------


## Eric Yeo

Ronnie, here is the update:
Bad news for my precious 2 Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola', last Thursday night I found them missing, they had jumped out of the tank, size about 2cm.  :Crying:  
For my 10 Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene', the smallest is 1.8cm and the biggest is about 3cm with some colour on their body.

Eric Yeo

----------


## RonWill

> Ronnie, here is the update:
> Bad news for my precious 2 Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola', last Thursday night I found them missing, they had jumped out of the tank, size about 2cm.


Thanks Eric, for the update. I too realized that the _exigoideum_ are excellent jumpers! In my grow-out tanks, water level was a good 4 inches from the tank's upper rim and if not for a glass cover, I would have lost them too! YES!, even young fishes can jump!

Of the 6 that hatched, it appears that I _might_ have 3 pairs. At 3cm, these buggers have good appetites albeit coloring up very slowly.

I've decided that one pair will go to Sia Meng (once I've confirmed that it's indeed 3 pairs) and he'd have to share my load! Au, if you still have empty tanks and willing, are you game? If not, I'll have to find another _experienced_ breeder to form my safety net.

For the _Rivulus xiphidius_, 6 out of 8 survivors ain't too bad *but* their slow growth is killing me  :Exclamation:  and I thought that BIT Lagos were slow!!! At sizes ranging 1~1.5cm, they're competing for their share of food with the Lagos. Perhaps I'll move the Lagos fry out and either replace with peaceful young _Pseudomugil gertrudae_, or let the _xiphidius_ have their own space.

Premature wetting of the _Terranatos dolichopterus_ eggs was a *bbaaaadd* mistake! I ended up with 4 frys, 3 of which are belly sliders!  :Sad:  Fortunately, I've a second bag which isn't due until Feb 20th, and believe me, I'm crossing my fingers (and toes!!).




> For my 10 Aphy. striatum 'Lamberene', the smallest is 1.8cm and the biggest is about 3cm with some colour on their body.


Raise them well and spawn them when you can. I'd suggest putting in a spawning mop now and checking it occasionally. Even if there's no eggs, at least the females get to hide in it... sooner or later, they'll get the idea what the mop is for!  :Rolling Eyes:  

Oh... and did I mention that I'm looking forward to swapping my fry for yours! (yes... we must remain optimistic) :wink:

----------


## zmzfam

> *Aphy cognatum 'kinsuka'* 
> received 16 eggs, wet them and got 14 frys, 2 bad
> 
> *Fp filamentosus 'Ikeja'* 
> Thanks to Au for wetting them as I could not get it from him on Monday. Only collected on Wednesday afternoon. Managed to get 14 fries. Will be drying the peat for re-hatching.


Sorry again people for not updating the thread. I lost all the frys at the same time. They were growing very well especially the cognatum. Thinking back - I lost the frys for the above two and also the frys for GAR and AUS - it occurs to me that I noticed the dead frys a day after I had a gathering at my place for my relatives. It did not occur to me then that the water could have been contaminated - by food or drink - until when I spoke to my cousin that she lost her marine fishes when somebody threw in a pineapple tart into the marine tank!

Talk about bad luck. Anyway, will look out for either the same or other species to try.

----------


## turaco

My young Aphy. straitum:
http://sg.f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/turacoturacoturaco/detail?.dir=/b18d&.dnm=517c.jpg[/url]

Together with Eric's, it's quite safe to say this species can be distribute in near future? I have 12. 6 in office, 6 at home. Just in case some thing go wrong.. Should have both sexs in there.

Gan.

----------


## zmzfam

Gan,

your folder is private again...cannot view

----------


## turaco

Try this:
http://sg.f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...bum?.dir=/b18d
Sorry, always not sure about this stuff  :Opps:  

Gan.

----------


## RonWill

> I lost all the frys at the same time.


All of them?? Ouch! That's unfortunate...




> it occurs to me that I noticed the dead frys a day after I had a gathering at my place for my relatives. It did not occur to me then that the water could have been contaminated - by food or drink - until when I spoke to my cousin that she lost her marine fishes when somebody threw in a pineapple tart into the marine tank!


Zul, these things happen... little itchy fingers! I feel your frustration as I went through something similar on Christmas Eve, when my family came over for dinner.

I'm a vinyl enthusiast (yes, black plastic records!) and usually leave my 3 vintage turntables uncovered.

My little niece's 1st visit to my home, was very curious because you don't find turntables in homes these days, and did the cardinal sin... she fiddle with my stuffs! In the process, she bent the stylus cantilever and it was an $$$ cartridge. Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!

Anyway (back on topic :wink :Smile: , I was suspecting food contamination when you mentioned, _"unfortunate incident during the Hari Raya festivities"_ in the other thread.

I backtracked to see what we ordered and besides Lily who has the _Fp filamentosus_ 'Ikeja', you're the only bugger with _Aphy cognatum_ 'kinsuka' :wink:

Don't be discouraged and do try again. Can I count you in with our next, *if any*, mass-egg order? (I see Au rolling his eyes towards heaven pretending he didn't see anything!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## RonWill

> Together with Eric's, it's quite safe to say this species can be distribute in near future? I have 12. 6 in office, 6 at home. Just in case some thing go wrong.. Should have both sexs in there.


Eh Gan, next time would you mind letting us know how large the fish have grown? At least I'll have enough time to go buy another tank!  :Laughing:  

Seriously tho, with 22 _Aphy. striatum_ 'Lamberene' (yours + Eric's), we stand a pretty good chance of getting it established locally (if not, we'll have to give Deb a holler! :wink: ).

Good luck all and keep the updates coming in.

----------


## zmzfam

> Can I count you in with our next, if any, mass-egg order?


That will be a definite YES.

----------


## A.Rashid

Me too......

----------


## CM Media

Hi Guys,

I too tied up with the preparation of the Asian Aerospace 2004! The world 2nd largest Airshow.

Currently, I'm working very hard to get my Fundulopanchax sjoestedi to lat fertile eggs. I lost 2 females to the fierce males!

Good news the my Fundulopanchax filamentosus 'Ikeja' is starting to give me eggs  :Smile:  Same to my Terranatos dolichopterus 'V-96/7' pair :Smile:   :Smile:  

Too bad my Aphyosemion australe 'BSWG 97/24' and Aphyosemion christyi 'Kinshasa' had not given me a single egg as todate. I working very hard to get my grindal worms to produce enough to feed to them :Opps:   :Opps:  (Hint: Need someone to supply cultured live food).

If everything goes right, I should have Fundulopanchax filamentosus 'Ikeja' fry to distribute in March...  :Smile:

----------


## zmzfam

> If everything goes right, I should have Fundulopanchax filamentosus 'Ikeja' fry to distributs in March...


great...i'm keen to get it again

----------


## RonWill

> I too tied up with the preparation of the Asian Aerospace 2004! The world 2nd largest Airshow.


Don't worry Au, it won't be anytime soon, but when the weather warms up and you're still too tied down with work, just guide me through what you did the last time and I'll try to handle another mass-order.

This time however, I'd have to go with breather bags for non-annuals... it's too dicey to ship 'em in peat.




> Currently, I'm working very hard to get my Fundulopanchax sjoestedi to lat fertile eggs. I lost 2 females to the fierce males!


Me too! The pair that's under my care, have been "at it" and my 3rd collection was 59 eggs. I incubated them on very damp peat but all of them developed fungus. (either the pair is still too young or the eggs are sensitive to handling)

The earlier eggs were not picked and are presently water-incubated, together with the mop. I've not checked on these but will update you shortly.




> Good news the my Fundulopanchax filamentosus 'Ikeja' is starting to give me eggs  Same to my Terranatos dolichopterus 'V-96/7' pair


That's great!!! As for my Terranatos DOL, I've 4 little buggers, 3 of which are belly sliders! Second wetting of the first bag produced nothing.

The 2nd bag isn't due for wetting until the 20th Feb... a week away and I can't wait!!!

Growth rate is not as 'slow' as you expected and quite in line with Lagos fry. I can't help wondering if I should try to breed 'em belly sliders... Good luck with yours! Keep us updated please.




> Too bad my Aphyosemion australe 'BSWG 97/24' and Aphyosemion christyi 'Kinshasa' had not given me a single egg as todate.


If you're too busy, can I volunteer to 'baby-sit' them? :wink: I can see my fishes getting into the mood whenever I play some really romantic music on my turntable... maybe this will help?




> I working very hard to get my grindal worms to produce enough to feed to them  (Hint: Need someone to supply cultured live food).


You don't have to hint :wink: There's one 'synthetic media culture' with your name on it!




> If everything goes right, I should have Fundulopanchax filamentosus 'Ikeja' fry to distribute in March...


Where do I take a 'queue number'??? (alright people... get in line!  :Laughing:  )

----------


## RonWill

Dear 'gung-ho' eggs importers :wink: 

My update;
Rivulus xiphidius 'PK 15' --- still 8 frys?... I don't know but I've at least 6. They hide all the time but when I see them during feeding, they are about 13mm... and growing painfully slow...

Aphy. exigoideum 'Ngoudoufola' --- 6 frys then, and now... 3 pairs of sub-adults! YES YES YES!!!... and here's a pic of the 2nd largest male.

Sorry for the bad shot but they dart away whenever they see the camera!
Bigger bad shot here  :Laughing:  

Terranatos dolichopterus 'V96/7' --- as per response to Au's posting above  :Opps:  

... and what about the rest? (Zul, you're excused... I know about your unfortunate situ)

----------

